

Ads in Paid Apps Are Rude or The Internet's Preposterous Sense of Entitlement - benofsky
http://blog.benmcredmond.com/ads-in-paid-apps-are-rude-or-the-internets-pr

======
dlsspy
If you want to make revenue from ads, then do so. If you want me to buy your
app, don't also make me pay with ads. This seems perfectly reasonable.

~~~
benofsky
Why is this different than buying a newspaper — in the case I'm talking about,
you're also getting a constant stream of new content, which you obviously
don't with a newspaper. (I'm genuinely asking)

~~~
dlsspy
I don't buy newspapers and I canceled my cable when they started (in addition
to putting commercials in my shows) putting _audible_ bugs over the shows I
was trying to watch.

------
rrbrambley
I too have thought about how ads in paid apps seem "rude," but lately, I have
begun to wonder if there is actually a middle ground. If you decide to sell
your application for a low price when you know that users would be willing to
pay much more, is there something wrong with using ads if you let the user
know before they purchase? I am pretty conservative when it comes to buying
mobile apps, and I think I'd be a lot more likely to pay for a $0.99 app with
unintrusive ads, than pay $5.99 and never see ads.

------
gamble
Ads are the last thing I want to waste limited smartphone screen real estate
on. I'll happily pay to avoid ads, but there's no way I'm going to pay for
something that forces me to wade through ads. If your app isn't profitable,
raise the price.

~~~
benofsky
In this case I'm talking about apps where there is a constant cost to
providing the app (i.e. it's a service) — rising the price doesn't fix the
problem, a paid subscription would be the alternative.

------
hsmyers
It is not a sense of entitlement--- it is years of watching network television
where the content (that cost millions) doesn't cost the viewer one red cent;
it is all supported by advertisements.

~~~
benofsky
Which make a lot less money online...

